# Left Tampon In For 4 Days, Now Scared...Advice?



## BeingMe

TMI WARNING....
On Sunday I drank to much and forgot I had a tampon in(and may have had sex with it in(hubby was buzzed as well)) and afterwards put in another tampon. I continued to go about my period as normal, inserting and removing tampons till late Monday when I figured that I was done bleeding and took the 2nd one out (thinking it was the only one).
Fast forward to today, I started having some runny brown smelly discharge. After googling I decided I should check and sure enough, there was a tampon in there (and it smelled terrible). I have been really tired for the past 3 days, but figured it was from not sleeping much this weekend and pretending I was 21 again.
So what do I do now? Should I be worried? I put some coconut oil inside since I know it's anti-fungal/anti-bacterial, and took some zinc and vitamin c, but should I do something else? I can't believe I did this, I feel like such a fool.
I would really appreciate any advice. Thanks


----------



## sbgrace

I don't think this is that uncommon nor do I think it's likely to make you sick. TSS is possible but very rare. I'd familiarize yourself with symptoms so that if you do show signs of infection you get help fast. I expect you're fine. At three days out I'd relax completely about it!


----------



## Ammaarah

Do you have a fever? I think you should get checked out if you're still feeling rotten even now that the tampon is out.


----------



## BellinghamCrunchie

I had a friend who left one in and didn't find it until 28 days later. She was fine. I think this happens fairly often.


----------



## PancakesMancakes

I'd try a few cloves of garlic inside the vagina. It's naturally antibacterial.

Also, some yogurt too. Make sure you do plain yogurt. I told my bff the yogurt tip and neglected to mention plain yogurt. She used strawberry yogurt for over a week


----------



## CrazyCatLady

I did that once with a huge clove of garlic.







Accidentally left it up there a long ol time.







My guess is that you're feeling run down a bit still from all the partying. I bet you're fine. Read up a bit on tss and learn the symptoms. If you get a fever or anything else, time to call a doctor or head to the ER.


----------



## goodygumdrops

Don't worry about it. I had the same problem once except I went to the doctor and they did an exam and wow...there was a tampon. lets just say that was a mortifying experience. I was fine and the doctor said it happens all the time.


----------



## Drummer's Wife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakesMancakes* 
I'd try a few cloves of garlic inside the vagina. It's naturally antibacterial.

Also, some yogurt too. Make sure you do plain yogurt. I told my bff the yogurt tip and neglected to mention plain yogurt. She used strawberry yogurt for over a week









I may never add strawberries to my greek yogurt again. Thanks for the visual!


----------



## paintedfire

I think you're pretty safe. My Mom had a piece of cotton/gauze something or other left inside for a few weeks after a minor sugurcial procedure a couple of years before I was born (this is in the late 70's) and she didn't have any complications.

However, if you continue to be worried I second the garlic clove suggestion. I've only done it once myself, but I've heard from a ton of other women who swear by it. Do be prepared to smell like a loaf of garlic bread if you do, though.

On another note, this thread made me remember the greatest description of removing a tampon I've ever heard. It's near the bottom of this post. Near spot on, if you ask me.


----------



## BeingMe

Thanks everyone for all the replies. I had some pains today but overall feeling ok. Still a bit tired but doing better. I'm not running a fever (tracking temps in hopes of conceiving soon). I may do the garlic tonight just as a precaution.
Thanks again for all the help, it made me feel better. I can't imagine having one in for 28 days, wow.


----------



## MandyCane

Oh my god, I did the same thing today. The order was so embarassing and it started on the weekend so I would have had to wait till monday to see the doctor. Thankfully I got some gel and accidently screwed up the tub so had to apply manually. I felt something up there and I was like, OMG I left my tampon up there. The first thought that came to me is that I had to go to the hospital right away, but after reading how much longer people have accidently left a tampon up there, I feel a lot better about this. Thank you so much for sharing your experiences for us...not so experienced


----------

